
The Most Important Tax Break Is the One That Nobody Talks About - robdoherty2
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/11/the-most-important-tax-break-is-the-one-that-nobody-talks-about/265308/
======
viggity
Taxing discourages an activity while subsidizing encourages it. Do we really
want to discourage investing in companies? Seems very short sighted. Also, I
thought capital gains were at a lower rate because profits have already been
taxed at the corporate level. I might be able to get on board with a capital
gains rate increase if we abolished corporate income taxes. The government
should only get one bite at the proverbial apple.

